# Please help me ID this ball head



## whatevershesingswebring (Oct 4, 2018)

Can anyone ID this ball head?

I just bought my dream tripod on CL, and then immediately found out it was stolen and made plans to return it to its owner. So I want to find its twin on eBay or something. The ball head has no identifying markers (took it apart and looked everywhere)  but feels wonderful and has this unique oversize handle. It's sitting on a Bogen 3236, but I don't think that means much. Ever seen one of these?


----------



## whatevershesingswebring (Oct 4, 2018)

I figured it out - it's a older Slik Pro Ball.


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks, that's good to know, I suppose. I have one identical to yours, which I also have mounted to an old but good Bogen tripod. I love it. I can hang some really heavy stuff off of it and it doesn't slip a bit.


----------

